# Online Bike Show



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

It's about that time again for us Bike forum dudes to have our online bike show again. This topic is only for photos of your entries, please do not post remarks or anything else. please include info such as:

layitlow name
bike name
bike class
club name

any other info you would like to share, for example, color of the bike, custom parts, engraving, kind of rims, etc.

All bikes will be allowed to enter, from 12 inch to 26 inch, from original to radical, and also under construction and Choppers.

Remember, this is for fun only, i will judge as best as i can. entries will be allowed until saturday and hopefully i can be done that same day, if not, sunday for sure.

Good Luck


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

*Name* : Ozzylowrider
*Bike Name* : No Name
*Class* : Radical Custom
*Club* : No Club

Phantom Purple Paint, Custom Molded Fenders, Plain Flat Twist Parts





*Name* : Ozzylowrider
*Bike Name* : No Name
*Class* : Under Construction ( Full Custom when finished )
*Club* : No Club

Marble Effect Paint, Pinstripen, Plans : Custom D Twist Parts, Custom Fenders Painted Marble Effect Purple


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

low83cutty
evil rose
semi trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

low83cutty
green warrior
semi bike 20inch


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

ricecrispy210
dontknow wat class 20 inch







what class is it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric ramos
Diamond In The Ruff
Full custom
Thee Artistics

faced forks, sissy bar custom cut chain gurad
square twisted parts , 72 fans matching 16 for cont kit, schwinn speedo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Eric ramos
Red Kaos (for sale)
Street
Thee Artistics

Red, flat twisted parts, nice 5 button curser seat, relaced rims 
For sale in a bike shop here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic713
"sic deville" 
26'' radical
houston stylez


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED 2
MILD TRIKE
LUXURIOUS B.C


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

*NAME:*jr90059
*BIKE NAME:*Effectz
*BIKE CLASS:*Mild 2 Wheel
*CLUB:*Thee Artistics









































*NAME:*jr90059
*BIKE NAME:*???
*BIKE CLASS:*Mild 2 Wheel
*CLUB:*Thee Artistics









*NAME:*jr90059
*BIKE NAME:*Angel Baby
*BIKE CLASS:*Street
*CLUB:*---


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

Name : somerstyle
Bike Name : puppy love
Class : mild
Club : homiez only


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Name : slo
Bike Name : childs play
Class : semi Custom
Club : hypnotized





















sorry if da pics too big.  

Bike Name : flawless
Class : full custom trike


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

layitlow name: 91PurplePeopleEater
bike name: Homegrown
bike class: 20" Street
club name: 

frame,chainguard, and fenders painted with HOK limetime green with mini silver flake. the rims have also been painted with HOK red pearl, and lemon yellow. pinstriping on both fenders, chain guard, and top of frame


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

layitlow name: AMB1800
bike name: Green 4 Real
bike class: 20" street
club name: Doggriderz BC

flat twisted and birdcage parts...



















layitlow name: AMB1800
bike name: Tha Sunshine
bike class: 16" under construction
club name: Doggriderz BC

its a modified bmx frame, its gonna be painted in orange with gold flakes and gold parts will be added...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

layitlow name LowerDinU
bike name none
bike class 20inch street
club name none


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

*layitlow name* ACCESSORYFREAK
*bike name* Lost In The Attic
*bike class* Original (unrestored)
*club name* Reflections BC









This is when it was first pulled from my homie Tom's garage were it was stored for 2 years after its 25 year stay in a his uncles attic.








All I did was clean it up a lil and put on some rims and tires to ride it. I took off the original rims for cleaning and repair.


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

layitlow name: shadow714
bike name: none
bike class: 20 inch street 
club name: romans bike club


















































































I HAVE A CUSTOM CONT. KIT W/BIRDCAGE, MATCHING BIRDCAGE MIRRORS, FLAT TWISTED W/BIRDCAGE BUMPER , BIRDCAGE PEDALS AND BIRDCAGE SEAT POST ALL DIPPED IN CHROME FRAME IS POWERCOATED GREEN ITS A SCHWINN (mostly everything is dipped n chrome including screws)


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

Lay It Low Name: Goofy
Bike Name: Goofys Twisted Mind
Bike Class: Street Custom
Club Name: Romans Bike Club


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Other awards will be:

Best Paint
Best Upholstery
Best Murals
Best Engraving
Best Display


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

screen name : *SEEZER*
trike name: Rat Scraps
bike class: street trike
club name: *SHOTCALLERS B.C.*


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

K LoLo
Bike Name: TwizTid
Class: 20 Inch Street
Club: True Eminence

Specs: Engraved Sprocket, Pinstriping, Mural (back fender), Paint with flakes.










-Mural-


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

name: LEGIONS_MONEYMAKER
bike name: DRAGONS OF MONEY
class: 20'' RADICAL CUSTOM
club: LEGIONS 

$ SIGN FORKS, $ SIGN MIDDLE BAR, CUSTOM HANDLE BARS, CUSTOM PEDELS, PAINTED RIMS CANDY GREEN PAINT FINDER IS PPAINTED ON BOTH OF THEM IT SAYS MONEY


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cadillac_pimpin
"WiZaRd StYlE"
20in mild custom
LEGIONS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LayitLow Name: Str8crazy80

Bike Name: ~*Crusin in Style*~

Bike Class: 20 inch Mild Custom Trike

Club: TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.

Mods: Candy apple red paint, crushed red uplostry, and square twisted parts


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

Name: AutoMini
Bike Name: N/A
Bike Class: Street
Club Name: N/A

Before:










After:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Name: Lowbikeon20z
Bike Name: A Passion for Pink
Bike Class: 26" full
Club Name: Streets of Gold


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Name: 95rangeron14z
Bike Name: Pure Royaly
Bike Class: Mild
Club Name: Streets Of Gold


















Name: 95rangeron14z
Bike Name: Pea Picker
Bike Class: Original
Club Name: Streets Of Gold









Name: 95rangeron14z
Bike Name: N/a
Bike Class: 16in Streets
Club Name: Streets Of Gold


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

Name: brownpride lpc b.c
Bike Name: N/A
Bike Class: Mild trike
Club Name: thee artistics














Name: brownpride lpc b.c
Bike Name: N/A
Bike Class: street
Club Name: thee artistics







trike-midnight blue with silver flakes,costom handal bars, flatwisted parts,144 rims costom engraving two weeler- all twisted rims every thing


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

Low ben
Green Haters
20'' Mild
Luxurious B.C.  
-Custom frame
-Custom paint green/gold with $


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

MR.SHADES UNDERCONSTUCTION FULL CUSTOM63STINGRAY COMINGSOON CUSTOM FORK,SISSYBAR,SPEEDOMETER,CANDY PAINTED FRAMEAND PARTS,DIPPEDPIECES,END OF 06 OR BEGINNING 07


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Name: DRLOWZ
Bike Name: Undecided
Bike Class: Mild
Club Name: UnitedRidaZ


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

Goofy
Romans Bike Club 
Under construction Full Custom


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

My Webpage

Under construction soon to be finished!

Name: 81low
Club: Krazy Kreationz
Class: Full Kustom ( Soon)

someone post this pic please...


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

Name: shadow714
Bike Name: NONE
Bike Class: 16 inch street trike
Club Name: ROMANS BIKE CLUB

HAS A CUSTOM BIRDCAGE CROWN, CUSTOM BIRDCAGE MIRRORS, CUSTOM SISSYBAR, CUSTOM HANDLE BARS, CUSTOM BOX WITH DESIGNS, 2 6X9 SPEAKERS INFINITY, AND 2 6 1/2 INFINITY WITH TWO TWEATERS WITH A CROSSOVER, FRAME IS POWERCOATED BLUE, ITS A GIRLS SCHWINN 16 INCH ALL FENDERS AND SCREWS ARE DIPPED AND BIRDCAGE SEAT POST


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

*Layitlow Name:* HD Lowrider
*Bike Name:* Sting-Ray II
*Bike Class:* 20" Original
*Club Name:* N/A

I placed the bike this way on the mirror because I was using the photo to show the chain guard side. To emphasis that it's the same bike and I'm it's original owner.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez
Oro de Aztlan
Full Custom Trike
Socios b.c.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

lowriderwiz
Green Envy
full custom


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

layitlow name=sergio187
bike name=?
bike class=20" mild
club name=?

candy green over a gold base coat
relaced 140's 
bent kickstand

pics came out alittle blury noe pm me if these pics are too blury


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

layitlow name=1_PurpleLowRider
bike name=twisted thoughts
bike class=20" full custom
club name=?












layitlow name=1_PurpleLowRider
bike name=?
bike class=20" mild
club name=?










layitlow name=1_PurpleLowRider
bike name=?
bike class=20" street
club name=?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

jr90059
name?
street 20"
noclub


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

name:mtl city
bike name:still tippin
class:20 mild
club:none


















custom pedals


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

layitlow name: Flash_LuxuriouS
bike name: Lights Out
bike class: 20" Semi
club name: LuxuriouS

Custom Parts:
DLK handlebars, crank, pedals, twisted head tube, mirrors, Cutout head tube with D-Twist, custum D-Twist skirt, custom D-Twist Head and Crank cups, Custom D-Twist Fender Braces, D-Twist steering wheel, twisted cont. kit, twisted seat pan, Custom lazer Cut LuxuriouS Front forks by rrwayne.

Paint:
7 HOK base and HOK Candy Blue overlay with custom patterns on tank. Very nice fades all over bike from darker to very dark to light. Cant really get effect from a camera.

Ohh and the chain is fixed now  So dont take them points away please :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got my hands full with this one again :ugh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

*for a fellow club member.


PurpleLicious 
project 20" Radical bike
Luxurious MTL


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CUTLESSSWANGIN'S LADY'S
MICKEY'S RIDE
THEE ARTISTICS....NOW WHAT...
O.G.STYLE....P.S NEVERED REPAINTED.....NOW WHAT...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

*layitlow name-BILLY
bike name-NONE
bike class-UNDER CONSTRUCTION(FULL CUSTOM TRIKE)
club name-NONE*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Name: cashmoneyspeed
Bike name: none
Bike class: stock? street bike?
Club name: Lowered Fantasies

not much besides purple paint, a bunch of twisted stuff, steering wheel, headlight, mufflers, ...


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

name Charles
full custom


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

name=dominique
bike name=raidersequal
city=modesto
car club=ELITE BC


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea and its street my bad


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

Name: ?BIG D
Bike name: DRAGON
Bike class: semi
Club name: STR8 CLOWN'N cc/BC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Name:REC
Bicycle nameroblemas coming soon in 2007 
Club: Nobility Texas
Bike class: UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OK,YOU SAID ONLY LAY IT LOW MEMBERS QUE NO, ORALE PUES,I'LL PUT SUM OF THE SANTANA BIKES THAT ARE UP IN HERE,MY 2 SHORTYS FIRST, 80 T TOP AND LIL HELL RAZOR.....
80 T TOP
HEART BREAKER (3)
SANTANA BIKE CLUB
SEMI CUSTOM

























LIL HELL RAZOR
LIL HELL RAZOR
SANTANA BIKE CLUB
?STREET CUSTOM

























73ROLLIN3
EL GREENGO
SANTANA BIKE CLUB
STREET TRIKE

















AND YOU SAID THEY HAD TO BE AT A SHOW.....HMMMM....FUCK IT

66wita6
EL O.G
SANTANA BIKE CLUB (NOT REALLY IN THE BIKE,BUT IN THE CAR)
STREET OG(REPOP)


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

NAME:BABYGIRL
BIKE NAME: ARCHANGEL
BIKE CALSS:
CLUB NAME:NOBILITY B.C 
CITY: H-TOWN
:biggrin:


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 11 2006, 12:23 PM~5588891
> *NAME:BABYGIRL
> BIKE NAME: ARCHANGEL
> BIKE CALSS:
> ...


NOE HAVE U JUDGED THE BIKES YET AND WHEN R U GOING TO TELL US WHO WON WHAT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not yet. i've been busy all day and might not have time till tomorrow. sorry


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lil name: Excalibur
bike name: Excalibur
class: Radical
club: none, yet
1963 schwinn krate frame. 144's, candy purple with colorful graphix, custom sword fork struts and crossing daggers on rear fender.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 11 2006, 11:06 AM~5589088
> *NOE HAVE U JUDGED THE BIKES YET AND WHEN R U GOING TO TELL US WHO WON WHAT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

NAME: LOWRIDER92 / 206RYDER
BIKE NAME: NONE
BIKE CLASS: STREET
CLUB: NONE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey noe, i hope its not too late, but here are my two usual entries...

name:_*chamuco61*_
bike name: _*CarnEvil of Lost Souls*_
class: _*mild*_
club: _*ShotCallers*_




































name: _*chamuco61*_
bike name: _*$upah Freak!*_
class: _*26" trike-street*_
club: _*ShotCallers*_


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

results??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

is it too late to enter?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 13 2006, 05:38 PM~5601742
> *results??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i am sure hes working hard for the results,hopefully :biggrin: ,it takes some time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

should be done soon. just been busy and haven't finished


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*NOE WHO WON!!!
:biggrin: *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 14 2006, 09:14 PM~5609844
> *NOE WHO WON!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

been busy, i think i should give the task to someone else this time. sorry for letting you all down


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

been busy, i think i should give the task to someone else this time. sorry for letting you all down


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

so what u going to do


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

hu what


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

name:TwistedRide666 
bike name: TWISED EVIL 13
class:STREET
club: LOKING



name: TwistedRide666 
bike name: CHOPED CHOPPER
class: WHAT EVER CLASS U THINK IT IS
club: LOOKING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 15 2006, 12:13 PM~5612826
> *
> *


Dont be sad little homie.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2006, 01:31 PM~5612893
> *Dont be sad little homie.
> *


ok


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

come on noe "u can do it" :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

aw come on noe, it cant be that hard... :biggrin:


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

LIL name : J4$0N
bike name: none
bike class: street? idk u tell me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not that it's hard, i just haven't had time. i just got back a little while ago from my son's baseball game


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOES BUSY


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2006, 08:21 PM~5614769
> *not that it's hard, i just haven't had time.  i just got back a little while ago from my son's baseball game
> *


i was just fuckin with you... take your time homie.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 15 2006, 08:27 PM~5614798
> *i was just fuckin with you... take your time homie.
> *


FUCK TAKE YOUR TIME HURRY UP :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHENS THE JUDGIN GOIN TO BE DONE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
Whens judging


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn why atart it if you know u was going to be busy lol


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

RESULTS YET :dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jun 18 2006, 06:58 AM~5623666
> *RESULTS YET :dunno:
> *


Fuckn wait you little impatient shit


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 16 2006, 08:48 PM~5620748
> *damn why atart it if you know u was going to be busy lol
> *


dam you guys wine to much how the fuck was he going to noe he was going to be busy do you guys now if your going to busy in week dam you guys act like the world is going to end if yu dont find out dam its just an online show when hes ready he will tell you th results all you guys have to do is wait dam :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 17 2006, 05:00 PM~5624213
> *dam you guys wine to much how the fuck was he going to noe he was going to be busy do you guys now if your going to  busy in  week dam you guys act like the world is going to end if yu dont find out dam its just an online show when hes ready he will tell you th results all you guys have to do is wait dam :uh:
> *


enough said


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

buncha fuckin cry babys shit


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

probably too late but fuck it whatever i'll just show it:

name: hoppingcart
bike name: BMX to Bling
class: Street Custom.... yeah it was a bmx..
club: Kickaxe204


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 17 2006, 06:00 PM~5624213
> *dam you guys wine to much how the fuck was he going to noe he was going to be busy do you guys now if your going to  busy in  week dam you guys act like the world is going to end if yu dont find out dam its just an online show when hes ready he will tell you th results all you guys have to do is wait dam :uh:
> *


look homie do not get but hurt i was laughing i was making fun of all these guys bitching about the show :biggrin: i was fucking with NOE


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 17 2006, 03:55 PM~5624201
> *Fuckn wait you little impatient shit
> *


FUCK U, UR ACTIN LIKE IM THE ONLY PERSON ASKIN


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Drama! :uh: everyones antsy in their pantsy :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like everyone won!!!!good show next time Noe will make it up!!To me Noe's Online shows are the best and i will support his next show in the future


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 18 2006, 01:53 PM~5627789
> *Looks like everyone won!!!!good show next time Noe will make it up!!To me Noe's Online shows are the best and i will support his next show in the future
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T



T



T

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHENS THE JUDGIN GOIN TO BE ANNOUNCED?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 16 2006, 07:48 PM~5620748
> *damn why atart it if you know u was going to be busy lol
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAME:L1L.CR1M1N4L::
BIKE NAME:CHERRY POPPER
CLASS:FULL CUSTOM
CLUB:LO*LYSTICS


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
layitlow name: killa lowrider
bike name: Trike Hopper
bike class: trike full custom or radical custom ... I think  
club: Luxurious Bike Club Montreal Chapter

custom part: fork,frame,wheels(144 spoke painted),fender(painted),seat,sissy bar


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS 

20'' STREET 

1ST-SHADOW714
2ND-GOOFYS TWISTED MIND
3RD- TWIZTID

20'' MILD
1ST- CARNEVIL OF LOST SOULS 
2ND- WIZARD STYLE
3RD- PUPPY LOVE

20'' SEMI
1ST-CHILDS PLAY
2ND-GREEN WARRIOR
3RD-DRLOWZ

20'' FULL 
1ST- LIL CRIMINAL
2ND- LOWRIDERWIZ
3RD CHARLES

20'' RADICAL
1ST- DRAGONS OF MONEY 
2ND- GREENHATERS
3RD- OZZY LOWRIDER

12'' 
1ST- RAIDERSEQUAL

26'' 
1ST- SIC DEVILLE
2ND- A PASSION FOR PINK

TRIKE

MILD 
1ST- SIC'N'TWISTED
2ND- CRUSIN IN STYLE
3RD- STR8CRAZY80

SEMI
1ST- BROWN PRIDE IPC BC
2ND- HEART BRAKER 
3RD- EVIL ROSE

FULL
1ST- ORO DE AZTLAN 
2ND FLAWLESS



IF YOU HAVE ANY Q'S ABOUT SCORES JUST ASK ME OK


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FIRST PLACE BABY!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WHO IS 3RD FOR 20' STREET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE TRY LOL
AND EY FOO
WAT ABOUT UNDER CONSTRUCTION?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


EY LIL CRIMINAL DONT COUNT HE POSTED IT AFTER THE SHOW WAS OVER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH HOMIE DONT HATE.....ITS ALL GOOD....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION

1ST - PROBLEMAS 
2ND- DIAMOND IN THE RUFF
3RD- PURPLELICIOUS 

ITS CUZ THERE WAS A LATE ENTRY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 22 2006, 03:58 PM~5652599
> *EY LIL CRIMINAL DONT COUNT HE POSTED IT AFTER THE SHOW WAS OVER
> *


HATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 03:59 PM~5652608
> *for cryin out loud
> *


CUTTYS MAD :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST CURIOUS BRO HOW DID YOU JUDGE ....DID YOU USE A LOWRIDER SCORE SHEET OR SOMETHING


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im pist off


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 04:01 PM~5652622
> *HATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 4$HO HOMIE!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 04:05 PM~5652647
> *im pist off
> *


EY HOMIE R U ON THERE?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 05:59 PM~5652612
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 1ST - PROBLEMAS
> ...


LUXURIOUS B.C MONTREAL CHAPTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:59 PM~5652612
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 1ST - PROBLEMAS
> ...


FUK YEAAAAAAAA :biggrin: 
OF COURSE REC WILL WIN I KNO THAT PERO DMAN I GIVE HIM MUCH PROPS
PROBLEMAS YEAR 06 MAN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 22 2006, 03:07 PM~5652665
> *EY HOMIE R U ON THERE?
> *


a im on there with both bikes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEN Y WER U MAD 4?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:tears: :tears: i didnt place :tears: :tears: jp lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 22 2006, 04:25 PM~5652716
> *:tears:  :tears: i didnt place :tears:  :tears:  jp lol
> *


CAUSE YOUR TRIKE SUCKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys cryin like a lil bitch


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 04:27 PM~5652726
> *CAUSE YOUR TRIKE SUCKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTY LOST AGAIN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

still placed foo


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 05:30 PM~5653001
> *still placed foo
> *


YOUR MAD


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


thanks! but, what about the trike-street catagory??? i also entered my 26" street trike...


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

20'' STREET 

1ST-SHADOW714
2ND-GOOFYS TWISTED MIND
3RD- TWIZTID

WHOS THAT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


good judging. i had narrowed it down almost exactly


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 04:27 PM~5652726
> *CAUSE YOUR TRIKE SUCKS
> *


dot be jealus you gay ***!!!lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 04:28 PM~5652734
> *billys cryin like a lil bitch
> *


fuck you cutt nutt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 22 2006, 07:11 PM~5653446
> *dot be jealus you gay ***!!!lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 07:19 PM~5653499
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...



 1'ST IN 20 INCH STREET AND 1'ST STREET TRIKE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

good judging little bro


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

cool 2nd in full


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 22 2006, 07:40 PM~5653045
> *20'' STREET
> 
> 1ST-SHADOW714
> ...


Thats my bike...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THATS WHY I DONT ENTER MY BIKE, CUZ THIS ONLINE SHOW IS STUPID..THATS WHY YOU GO TO A REAL SHOW AND SEE IF YOU WIN OR NOT....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT...NO HATEN...NO HATEN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 22 2006, 10:07 PM~5654137
> *THATS WHY I DONT ENTER MY BIKE, CUZ THIS ONLINE SHOW IS STUPID..THATS WHY YOU GO TO A REAL SHOW AND SEE IF YOU WIN OR NOT....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT...NO HATEN...NO HATEN
> *


dam true........i just did it for kicks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


a man myh bike iz a 20 inch not 16


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. i won again.. fuck this i retire


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 22 2006, 09:12 PM~5654181
> *a man myh bike iz a 20 inch not 16
> *


THEY ACTUALLY PUT YOU UNDER 12''


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

when its the reall judgmend


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS ON HERE!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Im confused  this is the reall judgemen or its just for fun?


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 22 2006, 08:32 PM~5654279
> *Im confused   this is the reall judgemen or its just for fun?
> *



NAW THATS JUST FOR FUN NOES GOTTA DO THE REAL THING HE JUST DID IT BECAUSE HE WAS BORED !!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

ok when its the judgment day?


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 22 2006, 08:38 PM~5654320
> *ok when its the judgment day?
> *




NOE HASNT SAID YET BUT HE SAID WHEN HE HAS TIME!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

ok


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks for the judging homeboy 
just threw it in there to see your guys thoughts on my sons bike :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5654207
> *THEY ACTUALLY PUT YOU UNDER 12''
> *


i no dats wat im sayin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 05:03 PM~5652633
> *JUST CURIOUS BRO HOW DID YOU JUDGE ....DID YOU USE A LOWRIDER SCORE SHEET OR SOMETHING
> *


i would liek to know taht homie i am not hating but that is what biek you think look good not what one would win in a real show you gave drlowz 3rd semi and by points my would win lmao but that is cool


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its just a bit of fun... people care about this a bit to much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 23 2006, 12:41 AM~5655057
> *Its just a bit of fun... people care about this a bit to much
> *


always happen like that.. peopel think they actually winning something..
wow... internet pride :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Jun 15 2006, 10:47 PM~5615260
> *WHENS THE JUDGIN GOIN TO BE DONE  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



sometime in 2007


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Jun 17 2006, 06:00 PM~5624213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks REC, your a true homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


looks about right, but in full custom Lowriderwiz would place 1st, he's got accessories, custom parts, and pinstriping. nothing against lil criminal, i'm just fair


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...



how could 91purplepeopleeater not place in street, he's got paint, pinstriping, upholstery?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


semi trike would be 
1st- Heart Breaker
2nd Evil Rose
3rd Brownpride


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

what happened to original  
lol.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ill edit cause im not a bitch.  All i can say is that dude should not be judging nothing but how many more times he needs to wipe his ass  :roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 23 2006, 09:51 AM~5655911
> *how could 91purplepeopleeater not place in street, he's got paint, pinstriping, upholstery?
> *


I dunno...I got that plus a mural...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jun 23 2006, 10:41 AM~5656162
> *I dunno...I got that plus a mural...
> *


yea i feel yea homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHO EVER IS ALL HURT CAUSE THEY DIDNT PLACE CAN HAVE MY FIRST PLACE SPOT.............ITS JUST FOR FUN FELLAS REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 10:47 AM~5656204
> *WHO EVER IS ALL HURT CAUSE THEY DIDNT PLACE CAN HAVE MY FIRST PLACE SPOT.............ITS JUST FOR FUN FELLAS REMEMBER THAT
> *


nobody hurt...i have the trophys and the bike at home to prove what i have...just give me a break on this rookie ass judging. Dude should have just left it alone.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 23 2006, 10:51 AM~5655911
> *how could 91purplepeopleeater not place in street, he's got paint, pinstriping, upholstery?
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just remember something people, judging photos dosent compare to judging in person, you cant see all the details and defects in photos.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Did i git 2nd and 3rd on mild trike?? 2nd is my bike name and 3rd is my lil screen name??


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 23 2006, 09:23 AM~5656369
> *Did i git 2nd and 3rd on mild trike?? 2nd is my bike name and 3rd is my lil screen name??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 23 2006, 10:15 AM~5656337
> *just remember something people,  judging photos dosent compare to judging in person, you cant see all the details and defects in photos.
> *


oh i know but how can you give a bike with plain white no murals or twisted part alce over a bike with twisted parts and murals i thought it was funny as hell


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, but we've all been to a show at one time or another were judges were way off and gave a mild bike 1st over a full or radical show winner. just depends on the judges tast and know how of judging bikes.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2006, 07:43 AM~5655643
> *always happen like that.. peopel think they actually winning something..
> wow... internet pride :uh:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2006, 06:43 AM~5655643
> *always happen like that.. peopel think they actually winning something..
> wow... internet pride :uh:
> *


U DO WIN SOMETHING ON OURS. (ONLINE BIKE SHOW).
WE GAVE OUT TROPHY'S DID U WIN ONE SIC. WHAT DID U PLACE. :biggrin: 
GIVEN BYARCHANGEL) U CAN LOOK FOR THE TOPIC IF U LIKE THIS PIC OF 
TROPHY ON THERE WE PLACE A PIC OF IT. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 23 2006, 11:32 AM~5656766
> *yea, but we've all been to a show at one time or another were judges were way off and gave a mild bike 1st over a full or radical show winner.  just depends on the judges tast and know how of judging bikes.
> *


yea everytime i go to a show are here i get but rapped i got beat my a stock all twisted bike :biggrin: i am not bitching i was just asking i think it is funny


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 23 2006, 12:59 PM~5656905
> *yea everytime i go to a show are here i get but rapped i got beat my a stock all twisted bike :biggrin: i am not bitching i was just asking i think it is funny
> *


It is


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 09:47 AM~5656204
> *WHO EVER IS ALL HURT CAUSE THEY DIDNT PLACE CAN HAVE MY FIRST PLACE SPOT.............ITS JUST FOR FUN FELLAS REMEMBER THAT
> *



AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 22 2006, 09:44 PM~5653610
> *good judging little bro
> *


YA FO SHO I DID THE BEST I COULD I WAS GETTING MAD CUZ THIS COMPUTER IS SLOW AS FUCK AND I HAD TO SWITCH FROM PAGE TO PAGE SO IF SOME JUDGING IS WRONG ALL I CAN SAY IS SORRY I KINDA LIKE JUDGING THO THAT WAS FUN!!!!!!!!!

I DID IT BY MY POINT SYSTEM NOT LRM I WOULD OF IF I HAD THE BOOK NEXT TO ME!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

what happened to the trike street catagory???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 23 2006, 10:52 AM~5656868
> *U DO WIN SOMETHING ON OURS. (ONLINE BIKE SHOW).
> WE GAVE OUT TROPHY'S DID U WIN ONE SIC. WHAT DID U PLACE. :biggrin:
> GIVEN BYARCHANGEL) U CAN LOOK FOR THE TOPIC IF U LIKE THIS PIC OF
> ...


yea i did..i got 1st.. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyone mad over a online show


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: AHAHAHAHAHAH
ITS JUST FOR FUN PPL


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 22 2006, 03:50 PM~5652557
> *I WAS BORED AND I JUDGED THEM MYSELF BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW NOES RESULTS
> 
> 20'' STREET
> ...


ROMANS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE JUST FOUND OUT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's wrong in my opinion though


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 23 2006, 09:50 PM~5659824
> *that's wrong in my opinion though
> *


POST YOUR ALREADY FOOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEP YEP


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 23 2006, 08:51 AM~5656227
> *nobody hurt...i have the trophys and the bike at home to prove what i have...just give me a break on this rookie ass  judging. Dude should have just left it alone.
> *




what a cry baby its just for fun and noe didnt have time :twak:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 08:19 PM~5654205
> *wow.. i won again.. fuck this i retire
> *


U WANNA HAND DOWN UR BIKE TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 24 2006, 06:24 PM~5663291
> *what a cry baby its just for fun and noe didnt have time :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 24 2006, 08:24 PM~5663291
> *what a cry baby its just for fun and noe didnt have time :twak:
> *


 :uh: Fuck You bitch and way to jump on the bandwagon too late :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

should have entered mine but ida prolly got beat out quick...


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

or this one...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:around: :around: lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 25 2006, 08:26 AM~5665251
> *:uh: Fuck You bitch and way to jump on the bandwagon too late  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




okay crybaby mad about a 16 year old oponion...yep my little brother judged for the hell of it.......... 31 year old crybaby


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i farted


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

damn it cutty and i blamed it on the dog...


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 05:25 PM~5667107
> *i farted
> *


i sharted...































lol jp


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 25 2006, 07:27 PM~5667348
> *i sharted...
> lol jp
> *


 :uh: is that what was stinkin at the show earlier??? :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jun 24 2006, 07:08 PM~5663428
> *U WANNA HAND DOWN UR BIKE TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


for the right amount of money its yours


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2006, 08:21 PM~5668081
> *for the right amount of money its yours
> *


WHATS THE RIGHT AMOUNT? SOMTHIN AROUND $100 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2006, 09:21 PM~5668081
> *for the right amount of money its yours
> *


10 BUCKS


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 25 2006, 09:11 PM~5668264
> *10 BUCKS
> *


ILL BID 11.50 AND A FOOD STAMP


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 25 2006, 08:12 PM~5668015
> *:uh: is that what was stinkin at the show earlier??? :barf:
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

what happen top stickyicky's bike its gone ? well the bikes are looking tite so good luck every1


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerThenYou_@Jun 26 2006, 10:23 AM~5669837
> *what happen top stickyicky's bike its gone ? well the bikes are looking tite so good luck every1
> *


why did they delete his bike :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your bike?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder+Jun 25 2006, 10:09 PM~5668256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. u funny :uh:


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 25 2006, 10:26 AM~5665251
> *:uh: Fuck You bitch and way to jump on the bandwagon too late  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey here is another guy who has nothing else to do but talk shit on the net fucken loser get a life


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2006, 08:31 AM~5669875
> ****** please
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD U SELL IT FOR? IM NOT THINKIN BOUT BUYIN IT JUST CURIOUS I ALREADY KNOW I CANTN AFFORD IT


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

seriously...how much :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Jun 25 2006, 08:13 PM~5667057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone is disqualified, forget this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone is disqualified, forget this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:twak: :twak: :twak: lmfao


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 27 2006, 10:04 AM~5676638
> *everyone is disqualified, forget this
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

WHERE CAN I SEE ONE OF THOSE POINT SHEET THINGS U USE TO JUDGE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

only in my mind


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have one from lowrider junction does taht count lol where i judge one of there shows


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 27 2006, 10:16 AM~5676726
> *only in my mind
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i need my score sheet gadammit


----------

